# panda



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

not sure if i had shared these b4 so i decided to post them










pandas pit bull smile gotta love it










just a day out at belle isle


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

GOODGIRL75 said:


> not sure if i had shared these b4 so i decided to post them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are both pretty love the pics


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Yay for ponds or streams. Haha Wish we had more dog friendly areas like that.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

adorable!!!!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Those are great looking pups!


----------

